# Red Velvet Recipe



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

So, I have a request for a red velvet cake (she wants a Tardis shaped cake) with cream cheese frosting. I am exploring recipes and would like to know your favorites. I am pretty sure I need at least a half a sheet to build it. Can you help a sista out?

Thanks!!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Tardis like in Dr. Who?? I hate velvet cake but will tag along, I hope you post a picture.


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, she's a huge Dr. Who fan..I am hoping to go vertical with it. My theory is chilled after slicing, icing, and building. work the fondant while it's chilling and some black royal icing for the writing. I will post pics after I deliver the cake!:crazy:


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>I will post pics after I deliver the cake

if the cake starts making funny noises, use a real fast shutter speed.....

we went to TimeQuest in March - Tom Baker, K9, and others - it was a blast!


----------

